# Peterson Pipes



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

Quick question, do all Peterson pipes have "Made in Ireland" or Ireland on them? Reason being, Im looking to buy my first expensive pipe, and seeing how my heritage is Irish, Id like to get this as something to maybe pass down, so it's rather important to have this mark on it.


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

Banky said:


> Quick question, do all Peterson pipes have "Made in Ireland" or Ireland on them? Reason being, Im looking to buy my first expensive pipe, and seeing how my heritage is Irish, Id like to get this as something to maybe pass down, so it's rather important to have this mark on it.


Banky I don't know about all of them but after doing some research about Logos and Stampings for my own purposes I came across

Peterson -- Pipes: Logos & Estampilles - Logos & markings

I remembered the post and came back here, it looks like they all have something about being made in Ireland or Dublin.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

All of the Pete's I've seen have their stamp on the pipe somewhere, and there's usually a P on the stem. If you're looking at estate pipes and you aren't sure, post a pic and everyone around these parts will be more than happy to help you identify the pipe. You'll probably be able to find a new peterson at a decent price though. Check out the pipe website sticky, some of those shops have a great peterson selection.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm not sure about the two I have if they do or not (will look afterwhile if I can remember), but if you're wanting something to pass down as a heirloom, I would have it in hand and make sure it's a good one first before you buy--meaning, don't order over the internet unless it's something you just can't pass up. Find one in a B&M to buy (several reasons--can see it before you buy, making sure the stamp is on it; you can make sure it's a quality pipe at the time; lastly, supporting a local B&M). OR, you can find the one you want at a B&M, and search for a better price for it online. If you can't find it, as Frenchy, as he may be able to find it for you at a decent price.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Made in the REPUBLIC of Ireland....a long history lesson....it even confuses us Irish...main thing is we don't have a queen and we let foreign people vote...radical or what....many European nations still have a monarchy and do not let non-nationals vote...they try to tell us this is democratic! Via la Republic!

the definitve peterson's dating marking site:

The Peterson Pipe Project
timeline - Google Docs


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> Made in the REPUBLIC of Ireland....a long history lesson....it even confuses us Irish...main thing is we don't have a queen and *we let foreign people vote*...radical or what....!


Sounds like America too, lol.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

WW....I'd love to milk this one....but I know it's only a matter of time before it gets outta control.


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> Sounds like America too, lol.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Don't we require voters to be American citizens?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

My Petey says "Peterson of Dublin" stamped on the shank.

Frankly, the quality of both my Petes is quite bad. They are machine made, and have all sorts of drilling issues. Plus their "drainage" space that supposedly reduces moisture - causes massive gunking. I would not recommend a Peterson, but thats just my opinion.:lalala:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> I would not recommend a Peterson, but thats just my opinion.


Mine, too. Add to your complaints those awful p-lip mouthpieces and the terrible things they do to the draw. I'm definitely not a fan. But a lot of people like them, and that's certainly ok with me.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

For me two of my best pipes are Pete's....both straight, both without system and P-lip....that said the stain on the inside of the bowl is a pain to clean and smoke out...they take a while to break-in as a result. My new 68 bent gurgles like hell and has an acrylic stem...the best thing about pete's is them sticking with vulcanite for so long.

All said an done the system p-lip is why they are still in business today...so it must have some good points...they sure have a large fan base.


----------



## tyke (Sep 21, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> They are machine made, and have all sorts of drilling issues. Plus their "drainage" space that supposedly reduces moisture - causes massive gunking.


So what your saying is that all machine made pipes are not worthy to put in ones gob to enjoy your favorite baccy!!??
System pipes do seem to hold alot of problems for some folks and i cant see why,ive two pete 314s smoke like a dream ,cool,no gurgle,spot on..
I do clean them very well though after each bowl making sure the sump and shank is free from gunk,takes about a minute guess if you cant be bothered to do this...then dont buy a System Pete


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I really like my System pipe. It is a p-lip (and I don't care for that much), but you can buy replacement stems form systems for about $16.00, so I just swapped the p-lip for a fishtail. perfect.


----------



## tyke (Sep 21, 2008)

Actually just ordered a Pete today,just got a long wait though,3 to 4 months!!!

For some reason the Harp shape B5 isnt a standard shape here in the UK,cant see why ,i think its a looker!!


----------



## CRITICALT (Mar 6, 2009)

I have 5 Peterson System pipes, I like them alot and have had no problems at all. I have 3 Pre-Republic and 2 post, all have the P-lip and all smoke great. I know alot of people dont like them but thats OK, mkore for me!!!! As all as I can tell you about the stamping is if they just say made in Ireland, they were made before the Republication and if they say made in the Republic of Ireland, they were made after. I know thats not much help.:hmm:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

tyke said:


> So what your saying is that all machine made pipes are not worthy to put in ones gob to enjoy your favorite baccy!!??
> System pipes do seem to hold alot of problems for some folks and i cant see why,ive two pete 314s smoke like a dream ,cool,no gurgle,spot on..
> I do clean them very well though after each bowl making sure the sump and shank is free from gunk,takes about a minute guess if you cant be bothered to do this...then dont buy a System Pete


Machine mades are churned out by ... a machine. The drilling is automated in a manner of speaking, things don't always line up perfectly or get just the right angle, etc. Handmade usually (though, not always) have perfect drilling, alignment, and workmanship - based on the level of expertise of the maker. Of course they are priced accordingly.

I have two Petes and one Nording Eriksen that are machine made, all three required extensive "repair" by yours truly and the trusty cordless drill. All smoke just fine now that I corrected the machine's oversights/errors. But the Petes still gunk up, its just their nature so I sop and scrub and complain, but I still smoke 'em


----------



## tyke (Sep 21, 2008)

I really cant wait untill i buy my first hand made to a micro millimetre pipe ,i somehow feel my machine made to a inch peterson pipe is unworthy to hold my tobacco


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a few Petes and IMO the drilling on them wasn't any worse than on my Stanwells and Nordings. The most important thing is to check the pipe over when you get it to make sure all the drilling is the way it should be and if it isn't that or easily remedied, return it to the seller. This applies to online vendors such as Smokingpipes and Cupo'joes, Pipesandcigars, etc.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

tyke said:


> I really cant wait untill i buy my first hand made to a micro millimetre pipe ,i somehow feel my machine made to a inch peterson pipe is unworthy to hold my tobacco


No way! I'm sure your Pete is worthy. I have six pipes, all Peterson. Smoking a pipe is just as much about aesthetics of the briar/meer/clay as it is the aeathetics of the tobacco. If you like the look, feel, history of a pipe/pipe company, run with it (especially if you're just starting out). If it weren't for the Peterson that was gifted to me by my aunt who lives in Co. Mayo, I probably would have never found this fantastic hobby or the wonderful guys on this board. Though they may not be the best smokers out there, I keep buying them because it's one way for me to connect with my roots. That gift arrived last October. In June I'm heading to Ireland to visit the family (and do a bit of research at the University of Ireland, Galway library) and stop in Peterson's Dublin shop. I'm quite thrilled, and it's all because I started smoking a Pete.

This is all a long, convoluted way of saying enjoy what you enjoy - and I don't think anyone on this board will ever talk down to you because you own a machine made pipe. They're offering useful knowledge, encouragement, and advice based on their experiences. So fill up that Pete and enjoy the ride because there's no stopping once you begin sliding down the slope.

Cheers.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, they're not the best machine-made pipes, but they're far from poor. Everyone with a week's rotation of mid-range-priced pipes should have one, I think.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Just so ya know, 95% of the pipes sold out there are machine made. I have 11 pipes right now, and am willing to bet that at least 6 of them are machine made. The only ones that aren't machine made for sure in my collection are 2 Bjarnes, a Zeman, and a Brebbia. That Savinelli everyone loves? Machine made. Stanwell? Machine made. 

If you enjoy the pipe, then what difference does it make?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

machine-made or hand-made, they're all more or less made using powered tools. w/MM you get a more consistent result (IMHO). some of the best smokers i have are MM. some of the best smokers i have are also hand made. confused yet?!

the 2 Pete's i have are both MM, both system pipes. one has a F/T bit & one has a P-lip that i modified into a F/T. both smoke just as well as the Tim West HM pipe i have (sorry Tim).

my take on the subject is to try many different pipes to find a good smoker. the only difference between MM & HM is that HOPEFULLY w/HM your chance of finding a good smoker increase.

w/my Pete pipes (both estates), i ream back to wood then sand to remove the stain. w/a new Pete i'd do the same thing. personally i avoid the laquer finish as it seems like it lets the pipe get too hot (JMHO). you need to be a little more careful w/picking a Pete than w/a Stannie or Sav IMHO. hope this helps.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Banky said:


> Quick question, do all Peterson pipes have "Made in Ireland" or Ireland on them? Reason being, Im looking to buy my first expensive pipe, and seeing how my heritage is Irish, Id like to get this as something to maybe pass down, so it's rather important to have this mark on it.


Ok...to get back to the question at hand the answer is no.....Dub said it best when he said Ireland is very confusing and we won't get into the political issues as it would never end...

1847-1922 There was no country of manufacture for the exception of some being stamped "Made in Ireland" around 1915 or 16.

1922-1937 "Irish Free State" was stamped.

1938-1941 "Made in Eire" but around 1945?-1949 "Made in Ireland" was stamped again.

1949-Present "Made in the Republic of Ireland".

I will add that I only smoke Peterson's and all are great smokers....Pre-Republics and Republics and all but two have the lip bit....it's a matter of preference..


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> machine-made or hand-made, they're all more or less made using powered tools. w/MM you get a more consistent result (IMHO).


Exactly. Machine does things the same way always, and that can be a good or a bad thing, according the quality of a machine and person operating it. The difference lies in the quality control, IMO.

Also, a person doing pipe by hand would be able to use his experience to choose the shape of pipe according to that specific block of briar. For a machine that is not so easy, so on average a machine made pipe will have more fills.

I like Petersons, they have their very own style. But I definetly will stay away of p-lips in the future.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

My sister got me a Peterson Aran at their shop in Dublin (she went to grad school in Cork). It doesn't say "Made in the Republic of Ireland." The bowl has their Peterson logo wordmark on the side of the shank with "OF DUBLIN" in small letters underneath it. It says "ARAN" underneath that. The metal piece has their logo "P" with their Peterson logo wordmark arched above it and "OF DUBLIN" arched below it. The stem has the logo "P" on it. Does this sound kosher?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> My Petey says "Peterson of Dublin" stamped on the shank.
> 
> Frankly, the quality of both my Petes is quite bad. They are machine made, and have all sorts of drilling issues. Plus their "drainage" space that supposedly reduces moisture - causes massive gunking. I would not recommend a Peterson, but thats just my opinion.:lalala:


 I have several, none are "system" pipes. I have a river series that is a GREAT smoker, a 2009 St Patrick's Day that is OK. I also have a couple of 60 dollar Peterson's that are very good smokers. I forgot I have a churchwarden that is a very nice pice, but not borken in yet.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I want a Peterson so badly. But I said I will wait and get one when I go to Ireland.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I want a Peterson so badly. But I said I will wait and get one when I go to Ireland.


You could get one now and then get another in Ireland, maybe something memorable like a silver or gold spigot to mark the occasion


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> You could get one now and then get another in Ireland, maybe something memorable like a silver or gold spigot to mark the occasion


I'm heading to Ireland this summer to present a paper at the Irish Studies conference in Galway, but have worked in a train ride to Dublin for a few days. Peterson's shop is on my agenda. Perhaps a silver spigot is in my future...gold is out of the price range.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> For me two of my best pipes are Pete's....both straight, both without system and P-lip....that said the stain on the inside of the bowl is a pain to clean and smoke out...they take a while to break-in as a result. My new 68 bent gurgles like hell and has an acrylic stem...the best thing about pete's is them sticking with vulcanite for so long.
> 
> All said an done the system p-lip is why they are still in business today...so it must have some good points...they sure have a large fan base.


My best smoker is a Pete, one of the River Pipes (can't remember which one). 
I also want to personally thank you for the great videos you did on pipe cleaning. I used a Q-Tip with a bit of Ever clear on a pipe I was positive was clean, because I cleaned it often. To may surprise the Q-Tip came out of the shank, looking like it was dipped in motor oil. Thank you so much


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Not that this has anything to do with actual pipes, but for fans of Peterson, I found this interesting. I'm rereading Roddy Doyle's _A Star Called Henry_ and came across this passage in which Henry, a soldier in the Citizens Army, and subsequently the IRA during the Anglo-Irish war, needs a cover so that he can travel the country freely between Dublin and the west. Here's his disguise as described to a British soldier:

"I'm a traveller for Kapp and Peterson, I told him as I opened the case and showed him my display of pipes"

Henry, in case you're wondering, is safely sent on his way to sell his pipes.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm really loving my new System 312. It really does smoke great. I'm still in the process of breaking it in with half bowls, but can't wait to pack that sucker full! 

I was out for a walk last night and a fellow actually commented on how much he liked my Peterson. Said he used to smoke, but unrelated health problems forced him to stop. We chatted for a bit, that was pretty cool.


----------

